# 2014 FishCrazy Spring Walleye Derby



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

The FishCrazy Spring Walleye Derby will be held in 2014.

Check out the derby site for all the information:

http://lakeeriewalleyederby.com/


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Glad to hear that it will be back!!! Love the format because I can't always fish every week and I stand a chance of winning a weekly prize for the weeks I can! Thanks for putting it on! Will be registering soon!
Dave

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KPI (Jun 4, 2011)

registering is open from what I understand!!!! may do so next week I have cabin fever looking forward to fishing this good times!!!


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

Reminding everyone that you will need to register for the derby by April 15, 2014 to enter to win the $ 400.00 incentive prize.

Register on-line through registrars or mail. Starting April 16, 2014 all registrations will be on-line only
The website has all the info.

I will be in the LEWT tournament this Saturday and can take your registrations before the dead line.


----------

